# Marijuana megastore opens in Oakland



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Marijuana superstore opens in Oakland

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21134540/vp/35142638#35142638


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I got the munchies just watching that clip.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

wow, wonder if will help my pain, hmm, what did i just ask,, ohh, nevermind, back to friday music ,, dodadedado


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

roundman said:


> wow, wonder if will help my pain, hmm, what did i just ask,, ohh, nevermind, back to friday music ,, dodadedado


New Mexico is the closest state where medical marijuana is legal. Just sayin'!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I got the munchies just watching that clip.


Bad Blk Jck 224!


----------



## bayrunner (Sep 26, 2004)

I was at Venice Beach in LA this summer. There are about a dozen places offering prescriptions for Medical Marijuana. Possible reasons for needing prescription marijuana according to the signs included: headaches, loss of weight, weight gain, being tired, having the munchies .... In other words for $20 you could get a prescription to get legally high. You can also grow 5 plants for personal use.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

No .......Comment....! :cheers:


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

How long do you think it will be until texas legalizes medical marijuana? I would like to open my own Igrow with a McDonald's on one side and a bar on the other....


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

catchysumfishy said:


> No .......Comment....! :cheers:


does that mean you won't smoke and hunt? :rotfl: :cheers:


----------



## 12lbtest (Jun 1, 2005)

In other news:

Round trip ticket to/from Oakland, Ca on sale $275. 

12lb


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

waterspout said:


> does that mean you won't smoke and hunt? :rotfl: :cheers:


You have already driven me to drankin ALL of the time Spout so shut up already! :cheers:


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Many arguments for the legalization of pot and many arguments against. I don't know where I stand on this. Infact, I don't know where I'm standing right now. I think I'm having a flash-back. ( I did stay at a Hilton last night )


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Bonito said:


> Many arguments for the legalization of pot and many arguments against. I don't know where I stand on this. Infact, I don't know where I'm standing right now. I think I'm having a flash-back. ( I did stay at a Hilton last night )


Well...hmmmm.... are you Craving a jumbo Snickers and a Dr. Pepper?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Reel Time said:


> Bad Blk Jck 224!


I had to sample it in college out of professional curiosity. I have never touched it since carrying a state license. I've had to submit a urine sample before when there was some narcotic diversion on a unit I was working on before. Passing a drug test will never be one that I have to study for.


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

Miles2Fish said:


> How long do you think it will be until texas legalizes medical marijuana? I would like to open my own Igrow with a McDonald's on one side and a bar on the other....


Go ahead and put an area in the back with a bunch of hammocks too


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> Well...hmmmm.... are you Craving a jumbo Snickers and a Dr. Pepper?


2 - Jumbo 3 Muskateers / 1 Milkway / 1 pack of Beef Jerky / 1 case of beer and ????? Where the heck is my roach clip ?


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Bonito said:


> 2 - Jumbo 3 Muskateers / 1 Milkway / 1 pack of Beef Jerky / 1 case of beer and ????? Where the heck is my roach clip ?


:smile:


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

Bonito said:


> Many arguments for the legalization of pot and many arguments against. I don't know where I stand on this.


Let's open it up for debate. What are some of the arguments against it? I bet there are far more valid arguments for ending marijauna prohibition than for continuing this useless waste of our money.

(And no i dont smoke, the handle is the result of an old nickname i had for having long hair.)


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't think that smoking pot is a bad thing. I quit many years ago with pressure from the people at my church. I still don't think it is a bad thing. I am drug tested periodically at my job. I can't take the risk. If it was legal, I might concider smoking it again. I see it as being no different than having a couple of coctails every once in a while. 
Leagaizing pot will clear our courts of tens of thousands misdimeanor charges and save millions of dollars in not just court fee's but also law enforcement and prison fee's. It will also bring a close to the hundreds of millions of dollars being sent to Mexico and Columbia or wherever, each year for the import of pot. I think the overall effect would save the US, hundreds of millions of dollars. It would free up our courts and LEO's and prisons to go after the real criminals.

You asked for it. There it is. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 16, 2004)

You will become a heroine addict......lol


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

Very well stated Bonito. Couldnt agree more.


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

Hammerhead said:


> You will become a heroine addict......lol


Not if you're buying it from a convenience store clerk instead of a drug dealer.


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

I bet that place isn't in business in 6 months. Not because of legal/moral issues... It's in Oakland for pete's sake! Oakland makes New Orleans look like a Girl Scout Camp. Watch the news... This is going to be interesting.


----------



## BadaBing (Apr 29, 2008)

Some people can't handle it. They get that want for more, and that turns into white nose hairs, stealing, and rapid weight loss.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

If it does get legalized, I'm buying stock in Frito Lay & Nabisco. :smile:


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> If it does get legalized, I'm buying stock in Frito Lay & Nabisco. :smile:


Don't forget Little Debbies...


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

BadaBing said:


> Some people can't handle it. They get that want for more, and that turns into white nose hairs, stealing, and rapid weight loss.


This ties into the gateway theory. Studies show that the reason it is a gateway drug is because it is on the black market. Take it off the streets and into the stores and you close down the black market.

Also, in my opinion, the idea that some people just cant handle it just doesnt hold a lot of weight in the debate. That person would turn to hard stuff regardless. And with more funds coming in from the taxes and saved funds from the end of the needless pursuit, those people could get help easier. Not to mention the fact that our LEO's could concentrate on getting the hard stuff off the streets.


----------



## PiratesRun (Jun 23, 2004)

That store will maki and make money. Oakland is now called Oaksterdam as in Amsterdam. They even have Oaksterdam University that will teach you all you need to know. MedMari is huge business in California.

*Oaksterdam* is a cultural district on the north end of downtown Oakland, California, where medical cannabis in a variety of competitively priced smokeable and edible preparations is available for purchase in multiple cafes, clubs, and patient dispensaries.[1] Oaksterdam is located on the north end of downtown Oakland, between downtown proper, the Lakeside, and the financial district. It is roughly bordered by 14th street on the southwest, Harrison Street on the southeast, 19th Street on the northeast, and Telegraph Avenue on the northwest. The name is a portmanteau of "Oakland" and "Amsterdam".

The district features at least two institutions of higher learning, Lincoln University at 15th and Franklin, a small business school catering mainly to international students, and Oaksterdam University on 19th Street, a business college which prepares students for medical cannabis work.


----------



## easy living (Oct 23, 2009)

excellent hippyfisher if you get it from a legale establishment then the heroin wouldnt be around for anyone else to buy


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I hate powdered donuts. I allmost choked to death once. They need to outlaw powdered donuts.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Just about everything is legal in California,...:spineyes:


----------



## JWL (Jul 1, 2004)

*I know what I would do if it was legal*

I would go right back to smoking it. I smoked pot for nearly twenty years and only quit due to work place drug testing. IMO pot is a lot safer for the general public than alcohol and fewer social problems as well. When was the last time you heard of a pot smoker beating his wife or driving the wrong way on the interstate? Probably never I bet.

Not only do I think it is less harmful to society than alcohol but, the arguement that it is a "gateway drug" is only because it* is* illlegal and people come into contact with more dangerous drugs because it is illegal. Plus, think of the taxes revenues that would be collected.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Ill go on record as saying I do NOT want a tax imposed on weed. I just got my W2 and am not in a good mood.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Have you ever met an angry stoner???


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

JWL said:


> I would go right back to smoking it. I smoked pot for nearly twenty years and only quit due to work place drug testing. IMO pot is a lot safer for the general public than alcohol and fewer social problems as well. When was the last time you heard of a pot smoker beating his wife or driving the wrong way on the interstate? Probably never I bet.
> 
> Not only do I think it is less harmful to society than alcohol but, the arguement that it is a "gateway drug" is only because it* is* illlegal and people come into contact with more dangerous drugs because it is illegal. Plus, think of the taxes revenues that would be collected.


great minds think alike


----------



## JoeBob (Jan 3, 2006)

Get the popcorn out. I'm willing to take it a step farther. I don't use drugs and won't start if they become legal. Legalize 'em all. If i wanted to use drugs I could make one phone call and buy anything that I could possibly want. I could smoke crack till I starve to death. Snort crystal meth till my teeth fall out. Shoot heroin till my veins collapse. This drug war aint working fellas. Lord only knows the financial and legal resources that we are WASTING to keep drugs out of our country. A drunk is a drunk. A junkie is a junkie. Laws will never change that. The money saved could be put into treatment, education, prevention, and maybe save some lives instead of letting them rot in jail on my dime.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Is it like that show WEEDS on Showtime? I thought that was fiction. rs


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Nwilkins said:


> Have you ever met an angry stoner???


I have heard of people who take antidepressant drugs and the drug may cause sucidal thoughts!

But, I could use a one hitter once or three times as long as it's Dro! :spineyes:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Gary said:


> I hate powdered donuts. I allmost choked to death once. They need to outlaw powdered donuts.


Now Gary.....that rite ther is Hilarious!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Bonito said:


> I don't think that smoking pot is a bad thing... *It would free up our courts and LEO's and prisons to go after the real criminals*.


To hit me with a ticket doing 53 in a 45! But no problem with the weed as long as you don't have an empty beer can in the truck...then you'll really have to pay out the nose.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

igo320 said:


> To hit me with a ticket doing 53 in a 45! But no problem with the weed as long as you don't have an empty beer can in the truck..*.then you'll really have to pay out the nose*.


it's not a coke store! lol:biggrin:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

This is news? I was there 12 years ago and hired a fence contractor that had a "card".....granted it took him 2 weeks to finish 100' of cedar fence but it looked and smelled like a pine forest.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

007 said:


> This is news? I was there 12 years ago and hired a fence contractor that had a "card".....granted it took him 2 weeks to finish 100' of cedar fence but it looked and smelled like a pine forest.


I often wondered why he needed a draw after every 20'.....


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

I guess Willie will start having concerts in Ca. now !!


----------



## badcj8 (Mar 11, 2008)

As a criminal defense attorney, I hate to see marijuana legalized. Potheads are some of my favorite clients. As a group they are easy-going, no trouble, "just keep me out of jail, man". Best money I've ever made. 

Marijuana doesn't even compare to alcohol as far as "dangerous to society". Most prosecutors that I deal with feel the same way. They are far more concerned with DWIs than POMs.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

catchysumfishy said:


> Now Gary.....that rite ther is Hilarious!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Not if you ever dun it


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

badcj8 said:


> As a criminal defense attorney, I hate to see marijuana legalized. Potheads are some of my favorite clients. As a group they are easy-going, no trouble, "just keep me out of jail, man". Best money I've ever made.
> 
> Marijuana doesn't even compare to alcohol as far as "dangerous to society". Most prosecutors that I deal with feel the same way. They are far more concerned with DWIs than POMs.


Would a fishin trip keep you on retainer?


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

absolutly insane what the **** is this world coming to


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

ha,, 007 is 007'ed! LOL


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

waterspout said:


> ha,, 007 is 007'ed! LOL


EEEERE' and HUSH !


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

badcj8 said:


> As a criminal defense attorney, I hate to see marijuana legalized. Potheads are some of my favorite clients. As a group they are easy-going, no trouble, "just keep me out of jail, man". Best money I've ever made.
> 
> Marijuana doesn't even compare to alcohol as far as "dangerous to society". Most prosecutors that I deal with feel the same way. They are far more concerned with DWIs than POMs.





007 said:


> Would a fishin trip keep you on retainer?


Green for the laugh 007


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

waterspout said:


> ha,, 007 is 007'ed! LOL


Negative!! But...spout is still tryin to break concrete with his head......


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

007 said:


> Negative!! But...spout is still tryin to break concrete with his head......


no sir,, when spout sets out to do something it's done!!! :slimer:


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Bunch of Hippies. rs


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

look at all these potheads on a pothead thread


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Rusty S said:


> Bunch of Hippies. rs





InfamousJ said:


> look at all these potheads on a pothead thread


HUH!????


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> look at all these potheads on a pothead thread


E-pot??


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> look at all these potheads on a pothead thread


Pot Head Bashing will be illegal too!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> look at all these potheads on a pothead thread


I have an excuse for being home on a Friday night....I lost my keys while looking for the Zingers!!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Oh No--my Ho Ho's. rs


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

http://www.fishwestend.com/


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

igo320 said:


> To hit me with a ticket doing 53 in a 45! But no problem with the weed as long as you don't have an empty beer can in the truck...then you'll really have to pay out the nose.


Lesson to be learned, had you been tokin' you would have been doing 27 in a 45.

*Originally Posted by InfamousJ ***
_*look at all these potheads on a pothead thread*_

_Welcome, dude with a "J" in his name, take a hit and pass it._


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

FishinFoolFaron said:


> Lesson to be learned, had you been tokin' you would have been doing 27 in a 45.
> 
> *Originally Posted by InfamousJ ***
> _*look at all these potheads on a pothead thread*_
> ...


Classic. rs


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

It burns. rs


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

They acted like a grow store was something new. Been around a long time. I remember a store in Chicago in the early 90's that was being watched by the Gubment. They set up a fake electric co. truck across the street and worked on that transformer for months. They would take pictures of people going in and take down their Lic plate and go to their houses based on them going into the store. That didn't fly very long, something called the constitution, you the thing the police like to ignore or work around, put a stop to thier operation. There is a nice grow shop here in Houston.
I have always wondered where the bud came from for these Med. Marij. dispensaries. Since they can have the bud, but you are only allowed to grow 6 plants per person. Where does it come from? I know the dispensaries aren't growing it. Just wondering, since the places that sell it would have to buy it from someone and that would be be illegal.

Here is what California is proposing:
Yesterday, supporters of legalizing marijuana turned in petitions containing over 700,000 signatures. This pretty much insures that the proposition will appear on the November ballot, especially considering that only 433,971 valid signatures were required. Now it is up to the Secretary of State to validate the signatures and assign the proposition a name and number for the ballot.


According to the Los Angeles Times, "The iniative, known as the Regulate, Control and Tax Cannabis Act, would make it legal for anyone 21 and older to possess an ounce of marijuana and grow plants in an area no larger than 25 square feet for personal use. It would also allow cities and counties to permit marijuana to be grown and sold, and to impose taxes on marijuana production and sales."


The proposition does have a chance to be approved. A Field Poll taken last April showed that around 56% of California's voters approve of legalizing and taxing marijuana (60% in the Los Angeles area). The only question now is who is going to show up to vote in November.

Makes sense to me. And no, I don't smoke, but I know MANY that do. Most are college educated, well employed, have families, and are all around good people. Several don't drink any alcohol, and choose to smoke occasionally on the weekends, I see noting wrong with this.


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

how long till the military legalizes it? just saying....


----------



## fish and grin (Jun 15, 2008)

never did any kind of drugs, never will, i guess it is to every ones preference. good luck. i know a lot of people, now that are not functioning in todays society on the account of alchahol and drugs, a shame. im not a basher, just saying


----------



## Koolero (Jul 12, 2006)

igo320 said:


> To hit me with a ticket doing 53 in a 45! But no problem with the weed as long as you don't have an empty beer can in the truck...then you'll really have to pay out the nose.


 I would be more like doing 15 in a 65 !! :mpd:


----------



## Fish4it (Aug 25, 2009)

Just stop spending my money to lock up people who want an alternative to alcohol. Control it and tax it like alcohol,


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Fish4it said:


> Just stop spending my money to lock up people who want an alternative to alcohol. Control it and tax it like alcohol,


yea cause it aint going NOwhere, member back when they decided to spray all the weed in meeheco with paraqat, wonder how much that cost and failed ,,,http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paraquat 
During the late 1970s, a controversial program sponsored by the US government sprayed paraquat on marijuana fields in Mexico.[8] Since much of this marijuana was subsequently smoked by Americans, the US government's "Paraquat Pot" program stirred much debate. Perhaps in an attempt to deter people from using marijuana, representatives of the program warned that spraying rendered the crop unsafe to smoke.
However, independent bodies have studied paraquat in this use. Jenny Pronczuk de Garbino,[9] stated: "no lung or other injury in marijuana users has ever been attributed to paraquat contamination". Also a United States Environmental Protection Agency manual states: "... toxic effects caused by this mechanism have been either very rare or nonexistent. Most paraquat that contaminates marijuana is pyrolyzed during smoking to dipyridyl, which is a product of combustion of the leaf material itself (including marijuana) and presents little toxic hazard."[10]


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

badcj8 said:


> As a criminal defense attorney, I hate to see marijuana legalized. Potheads are some of my favorite clients.
> 
> 
> > Your not the only one. Why do ya'll think that it never even comes up for a vote or discussion in congress? Well follow the money:
> ...


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

hippyfisher said:


> badcj8 said:
> 
> 
> > As a criminal defense attorney, I hate to see marijuana legalized. Potheads are some of my favorite clients.
> ...


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

roundman said:


> sounds like sumthin i woulda said whan i was 20 yrs. old,, but didnt obama say he got rid of the lobbisist? ,,,


If your implying that i'm a liberal your wrong. Conservative independant all the way. I didn't vote for that arrogant fool either. We both know he has done little if anything that the sheeple brought him in to do.

I've just done quite a bit of research on the subject, and between this and the snapper wars i'm about fed up with the flawed policies of our fed gov't. I can't smoke because my job pays me enough not to, but if it were legal...


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

I have been stoned a few times in my life,...

Here's a Question,

Ever see a person violent when stoned,....I have not !


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

*Pothead Effect*
The lack of brain power from smoking pot and doing drugs allowing you to tell the world about your potheadiness on a public internet forum.

:rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Bonito said:


> I don't think that smoking pot is a bad thing. I quit many years ago with pressure from the people at my church. I still don't think it is a bad thing. I am drug tested periodically at my job. I can't take the risk. If it was legal, I might concider smoking it again. I see it as being no different than having a couple of coctails every once in a while.
> Leagaizing pot will clear our courts of tens of thousands misdimeanor charges and save millions of dollars in not just court fee's but also law enforcement and prison fee's. It will also bring a close to the hundreds of millions of dollars being sent to Mexico and Columbia or wherever, each year for the import of pot. I think the overall effect would save the US, hundreds of millions of dollars. It would free up our courts and LEO's and prisons to go after the real criminals.
> 
> You asked for it. There it is. Just my 2 cents.


Do you think it will clear up the courts that much though? Think of alchohol.... Do you know how many alchohol related crimes go through the courts? From MIPs to DWIs....

Its still going to be illegal to drive while under the influence of sweet Mary Jane, as well as it will be illegal for youngsters to smoke it. Once it becomes more readily available and you get rid of the Fear Factor, then these cases will take the place of the possession charges.... thus just keeping the system clogged.

The Gov could make a pretty penny on taxing the stuff, like they do cigarettes.... but theres no telling where that money would go.

I dont think legalization would necessarily help or hurt anything.... I think it would just..... well, it would just be there.... My vote, is keep it illegal....

Ive got nothing against folks that smoke, other than the fact that it is illegal.... but I dont give them hell about it. Its their life, just dont bring it in my house or car....

Plus, what would we all have to rap about??? If something is legal, then its not cool to do anymore.... haha


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> *Pothead Effect*
> The lack of brain power from smoking pot and doing drugs allowing you to tell the world about your potheadiness on a public internet forum.
> 
> :rotfl: :rotfl:


at one point in time was your nickname Potsie ?? :rotfl:


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

justinsfa said:


> Once it becomes more readily available and you get rid of the Fear Factor, QUOTE]
> 
> Let me just say i'm just trying to educate here, I respect your opinions and they are your right to have.
> 
> ...


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

hippyfisher said:


> justinsfa said:
> 
> 
> > Once it becomes more readily available and you get rid of the Fear Factor, QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

hippyfisher said:


> Thats why it should be taken out of the black market and put in the supermarket where it can be treated as any other item behind the counter for ADULTS only.


PS... thats going to be about as successful as keeping alcohol out of kids' hands....

As with alcohol, the only way to prevent children from using drugs and alcohol is by counseling them against it from the day they start breathing, setting a good example and communicating the consequences of substance use.

But here enlies another point, why preach against children using MJ if its OK and healthy? Why not let it be legal to all?


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

justinsfa said:


> hippyfisher said:
> 
> 
> > I would have to disagree....
> ...


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

justinsfa said:


> But here enlies another point, why preach against children using MJ if its OK and healthy? Why not let it be legal to all?


Because just like alcohol and tobacco, its not healthy for a developing body. And we all know that having a couple of drinks at night to wind down is not great for our adult brains, but we do it. Or tobacco is probably giving us cancer, but we do it. So as you advocate teaching youngsters the dangers of drugs and alcohol, i commend and totally agree with you. However, MJ is something that is engrained in our society and isnt going away anytime soon. The fact that we are openly talking about it is a sign of the times...


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

And yes there will be times kids sneak it out of their parent liquor cabinet just as they do now, but as many have stated, teach your kids why they need to wait just like anything else and they will be completely healthy and normal members of society.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

hippyfisher said:


> justinsfa said:
> 
> 
> > Well me being 25 i can tell you from personal experience that it was far easier for me to get MJ than alcohol or tobacco when i was still underage. Read this article: http://www.alternet.org/drugs/18959/
> ...


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

*A:* Contrary to popular belief, most teenagers do not use marijuana. Among students surveyed in a yearly national survey, only about one in seven 10th graders report they are current marijuana users _(that is, used marijuana within the past month)_.

***Calculation is 14.28%***

http://www.nida.nih.gov/

In the 12-17 age range, 14.6% had consumed at least one drink in the 30 days prior to being surveyed

http://www.drugabuse.gov/DrugPages/Alcohol.html

The NIDA-funded 2008 Monitoring the Future Study showed that 6.8% of 8th graders, 12.3% of 10th graders, and 20.4% of 12th graders had used cigarettes and 3.5% of 8th graders, 5.0% of 10th graders, and 6.5% of 12th graders had used smokeless tobacco at least once in the month prior to being surveyed.

http://www.drugabuse.gov/DrugPages/Nicotine.html

Basically, these statistics just show that marijuana and alcohol use is on a more even playing field when comparing teenage use.

Im a sucker for research.


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

Thats pretty interesting, i grew up in Texas City, i'm assuming Mont Belvieu, East Texas for you, and we have completely different views. Must be a city vs country thing. Ok. Alcohol vs Marijuana

*Look around you.* Most teens aren't drinking alcohol. Research shows that 71 percent of people 12-20 haven't had a drink in the past month.

Quoted from http://ncadi.samhsa.gov/govpubs/ph323/

Among 12th-graders, nearly 50 percent have tried marijuana/hash at least once, and about 22 percent were current users.
http://www.athealth.com/consumer/disorders/marijuana.html

I think the numbers are pretty close, plus add in the fact that you would be less likely to admit to MJ use on a survey at school and i think you can add some % points to that number. As far as tried either one of them once, i think alcohol did come in higher. But trying it once vs being a user are two completely different things, and i think you would agree to that.


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

So kids can get alcohol, and kids can get MJ. Maybe it is easier to get alcohol, i know i've seen the contrary somewhere but i cant seem to find it. But as we both found its a pretty even playing field.

Keep that in mind and think of all of the other bad things associated with MJ BECAUSE its illegal. The trafficking, the gun trade, the gateway effect (only because its in the drug dealers hands, the one with the coke and heroin in his other pocket), the unpaid taxes, the waste of LEO's time and effort...


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

hippyfisher said:


> Thats pretty interesting, i grew up in Texas City, i'm assuming Mont Belvieu, East Texas for you, and we have completely different views. Must be a city vs country thing. Ok. Alcohol vs Marijuana
> 
> *Look around you.* Most teens aren't drinking alcohol. Research shows that 71 percent of people 12-20 haven't had a drink in the past month.
> 
> ...


Looking around me.....

Alcohol is the number one abused substance by teenagers in the United States. It's prevalence in this age group is quite staggering. According to the National Center on Addiction and Substance Abuse - Columbia University, "underage drinkers account for 11.4% of all the alcohol consumed in the United States."

Some studies done by NIAAA (National Institute on Alcohol Abuse and Alcoholism) have shown the following(1)

*Prevalence in 8th graders:* 

51.7% have tried alcohol
43.1% have had an alcoholic drink in the past year
25.1% have been drunk
15.2% have had 1 or more binge drinking episodes
*Prevalence in 10th graders:* 

70.6% have tried alcohol
63.7% have had an alcoholic drink in the past year
48.9% have been drunk
25.6% have had 1 or more binge drinking episodes
1.9% have been daily drinking for at least 1 month at some point in their lives
*Prevalence in 12th graders:* 

*80% have tried alcohol*
73.8% have had an alcoholic drink in the past year
62.3% have been drunk
*30.8% binge drank in the past 2 weeks*
3.6% use alcohol daily
http://www.teenhelp.com/teen-alcohol-use/teen-alcohol-abuse-statistics.html

see bolded and underlined for comparisons.... Note, a 12th grader is still not of age to buy alcohol... so I would say its pretty readily available...

I would DEFINETELY agree to the regional differences. But, when I was in college, I will give you one guess what substance was more available.... lol (although both were everywhere... Ahhhhhh, college, how I miss thee.... haha)

PS... you cant add in percentages into a study because you THINK they arent saying something. It defeats the whole purpose of the study as you are using assumptions and preconceived biases..... They could not be saying they used alcohol or cigarettes either.... Who knows, so it cant even be considered.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Hate to break it anyone but, school age children are getting the majority of their "dope" from the prescription drugs found around their/friends home. The problem lies with the Government and Pharmaceutical companies which OK the use of these "mothers little helper" drugs. The two afore mentioned will not tell you that the have screwed up because to them its all about money. Half of this country is in a "daze" and it is not because of cigarettes, alcohol or marijuana. I will say,...Yes. It was easier to get cigarettes, alcohol & MJ when the majority of us were young. Nowadays the school age children have no problem getting what they want at home or through their friends in the form of prescription drugs. Those who fail too see this need to open their eyes, they are living with blinders on,...:slimer:


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

hippyfisher said:


> So kids can get alcohol, and kids can get MJ. Maybe it is easier to get alcohol, i know i've seen the contrary somewhere but i cant seem to find it. But as we both found its a pretty even playing field.
> 
> Keep that in mind and think of all of the other bad things associated with MJ BECAUSE its illegal. The trafficking, the gun trade, the gateway effect (only because its in the drug dealers hands, the one with the coke and heroin in his other pocket), the unpaid taxes, the waste of LEO's time and effort...


The trafficking and gun trade arent going to go anywhere.... they will never be eliminated as long as any drugs are illegal.... Plus, if you take away such a huge sector of the drug market, you are increasing competition..... the result will be more deaths, more guns, and more trafficking.

If anything, the usage of more dangerous narcotics will increase if MJ is legalized. Dealers and Cartels will pour more money into the Cocaine, Heroin, etc. trade. Unfortunately, this would have detrimental results on our population, as these drugs are extremely addictive and hazardous to health.

I dont consider it to be a waste of time for a LEO to be enforcing the law. Thats his job. I promise you, LEOs will be just as busy or not as busy if it was legalized.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

DANO said:


> Hate to break it anyone but, school age children are getting the majority of their "dope" from the prescription drugs found around their/friends home. The problem lies with the Government and Pharmaceutical companies which OK the use of these "mothers little helper" drugs. The two afore mentioned will not tell you that the have screwed up because to them its all about money. Half of this country is in a "daze" and it is not because of cigarettes, alcohol or marijuana. I will say,...Yes. It was easier to get cigarettes, alcohol & MJ when the majority of us were young. Nowadays the school age children have no problem getting what they want at home or through their friends in the form of prescription drugs. Those who fail too see this need to open their eyes, they are living with blinders on,...:slimer:


Extremely important point.... Green coming to you....

I worked in retail pharmacy for 9 years.... you would be amazed at how many folks are abusing prescription medication.... It is jaw dropping!!!!

I would venture to say that the majority of patients really have no medical condition in which the RX is even necessary. It is based purely on addiction and depression and lack of caring by their physician.


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

justinsfa said:


> The trafficking and gun trade arent going to go anywhere.... they will never be eliminated as long as any drugs are illegal.... Plus, if you take away such a huge sector of the drug market, you are increasing competition..... the result will be more deaths, more guns, and more trafficking.


How would taking away a large part increase competition? Marijuana is the bread and butter of the drug trade. Take it away and you put many of them out of business, thus reducing competition and lowering deaths or the need for guns. And if the LEO's are not spending so much time on what is currently the most widely used (illegal) drug there is, they can concntrate on the hard drugs. All that money they currently spend on MJ would go to fighting drugs that actually seriously harm people.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

hippyfisher said:


> How would taking away a large part increase competition? Marijuana is the bread and butter of the drug trade. Take it away and you put many of them out of business, thus reducing competition and lowering deaths or the need for guns. And if the LEO's are not spending so much time on what is currently the most widely used (illegal) drug there is, they can concntrate on the hard drugs. All that money they currently spend on MJ would go to fighting drugs that actually seriously harm people.


Do you really think that if America legalizes drugs and ruins MJ market that the cartels will just say

"Oh well, it was fun while it lasted. Time to retire and take that basketweaving course I've always wanted to..." lol

Money is just as addictive as some drugs themselves... Once MJ is taken off the table, they will pursue cocaine, heroin, etc.... You dont put cartels out of business.... they are involved in drugs, guns, terrorism, kidnappings, etc.... they WILL find a way to make money..... you can make a HUGE profit in the drug market.... they arent just going to quit.

The smaller cartels that didnt focus on hardcore drugs would now be trying to compete with the big boys..... and whats more scary than a drug lord? An amateur druglord thats trying to take his stake in the business... Bullets.... lots of bullets.

And who wins a drug war??? The people with the most guns....

Therefore, the result is more competition, more guns and more violence.


----------



## TXcop (Aug 24, 2008)

I agree about the prescirption drugs being more prevelat that MJ. Xanax, Soma and Vicodin are everywhere with folks between 16-25 these days.

There will always be the criminal element making money in the black market. Legalizing drugs will simply make them look elsewhere to make a quick easy buck.

There are thousands of busts every year for untaxed cigarettes, alcohol, fake brand name clothing, purses and such. You don't hear much about it, because there isn't generally violence associated with it. Now if the drug cartels were out of business on the drug end, you can bet they would turn to other black market items, and the violence would be there too.

If MJ were legal and taxed, the government could not make money because everyone could grow it. You can bring up the tax arguement, but then people would just not pay the tax and go to jail for that.

As for the legalization of all drugs, are you going to want the junkies hanging out at the walgreens or CVS near your neighorhood? These are still extremely addictive drugs, and the junkies will still have to feed the habit. There will still be robberies and burglaries. these people still will not be able to hold jobs and have to make several hundred dollars a day to feed the monster. Drugs are not expensive, they just need alot of them every day.

A simple solution would be to make possession subject to confiscation with no jail time. This would free up the prison system to house the violent offenders like it should be.


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

Actually, i was thinking they would take up knitting :spineyes: lol

Seriously, it would take money out of their pockets and i do believe what i stated before. I think we are getting to a point where we must agree to disagree. Thats whats great about our country, when it comes to an election i'll vote my way and you vote yours. I did enjoy the discussion though, green to ya.


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

Txcop, no one here is for legalizing al drugs. 

And how many people you know make their own beer? A few sure, but most? not even close, why grow your own when you can get it at the store.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

hippyfisher said:


> Actually, i was thinking they would take up knitting :spineyes: lol
> 
> Seriously, it would take money out of their pockets and i do believe what i stated before. I think we are getting to a point where we must agree to disagree. Thats whats great about our country, when it comes to an election i'll vote my way and you vote yours. I did enjoy the discussion though, green to ya.


Agreed.... always up for a good discussion or debate... its help gives me fuel for future conversations as well as opens my eyes to other views and thoughts...

I should give you red though.... I havent got a **** thing done this morning except for talking about weed.... .haha


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

hippyfisher said:


> Txcop, no one here is for legalizing al drugs.
> 
> And how many people you know make their own beer? A few sure, but most? not even close, why grow your own when you can get it at the store.


I partly agree with you.... Americans are lazy and if something is more readily available at the drop of the hat, I would prolly buy it over growing it myself too...

HOWEVER, growing a plant and making beer arent very comparable.... beer is a process..... growing a plant is nature and doesnt take as effort as beer making.... its cheaper too.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

I'm a little late on this topic,

Hippyfisher, I agree that MJ is/was WAY easier to get in HS than alcohol. I am from a small town and it was pretty difficult for anyone to get alcohol on regular basis. Sure there would be weekends that someone got into their parents liquor cabinet, but for the most part, people could get Mj whenever they had money...

I think that legalizing MJ would be a good way for the government to make a little extra money by taxing it like cigarettes. It would cut way down on the drug cartels for a while. 
I think they would they would start pushing their other drugs (cocaine, heroine, etc) but I really don't think that there would be much of a spike in usage in these drugs in the US.

I have not ever used MJ, but have a lot of friends that have used MJ before. The down side to what I have personally witnessed is that when people use Mj on a regular basis, they become basically worthless. I know that this occurs when any substance is abused. But it is just one more way to have more people needing handouts when they become to lazy to hold a job. If MJ was not harmful to one's work ethic, why would companies give drug tests to employees?


----------



## TXcop (Aug 24, 2008)

hippyfisher said:


> Txcop, no one here is for legalizing al drugs.


So only legalizing marijuana would solve the problem? Much more money to be made on the harder drugs based on the addictive properties alone. Legalizing MJ wouldn't even take the change out of the cartels pockets.


----------



## TXcop (Aug 24, 2008)

Cody C said:


> If MJ was not harmful to one's work ethic, why would companies give drug tests to employees?


Drug tests are only given to absolve the companies liability when injuries occur.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

justinsfa said:


> I partly agree with you.... Americans are lazy and if something is more readily available at the drop of the hat, I would prolly buy it over growing it myself too...
> 
> HOWEVER, growing a plant and making beer arent very comparable.... beer is a process.....* growing a plant is nature and doesnt take as effort as beer making.... its cheaper too*.


Have you talked to anyone that grows it? I know of some people that could possibly be growing MJ  they spend a lot of money to do it. From high end lights, timers, watering systems, fertilizers....etc... from what they said, it is far from cheap. But like reloading ammo, after a while I guess it begins to pay for itself.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> *Pothead Effect*
> The lack of brain power from smoking pot and doing drugs allowing you to tell the world about your potheadiness on a public internet forum.
> 
> :rotfl: :rotfl:


Green.:wink: rs


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Cody C said:


> Have you talked to anyone that grows it? I know of some people that could possibly be growing MJ  they spend a lot of money to do it. From high end lights, timers, watering systems, fertilizers....etc... from what they said, it is far from cheap. But like reloading ammo, after a while I guess it begins to pay for itself.


Its not that expensive.... the real test would be if your production could keep up with your habit.

Also, dont forget that this equipment would not be as necessary if MJ were legalized. This specialty equipment must be used because the growth must be kept secret.


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

TXcop said:


> So only legalizing marijuana would solve the problem? Much more money to be made on the harder drugs based on the addictive properties alone. Legalizing MJ wouldn't even take the change out of the cartels pockets.


MJ is the most trafficked and used illegal drug there is, it would definately take out of their pockets. I couldnt tell you how much though...


----------



## TXcop (Aug 24, 2008)

hippyfisher said:


> MJ is the most trafficked and used illegal drug there is, it would definately take out of their pockets. I couldnt tell you how much though...


That has to do with the low cost. You gotta think that a pound of schwag goes for around $350 here in houston. Cocaine goes for around $7,000 per pound. Doing the math alone would show that you have to import much more weed than coke to make any profit.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Whoa... there is a ton of info online!!! Everything is in euros, so bear with me..

Ok... so I just worked it out based on what I researched on equipment, average production and current market value....

I figure I would get in trouble if I put any numbers on here and hope Im not over stepping my boundary now, but the amount of money saved by doing it at home is unreal. 

The profit numbers alone are absolutely nuts. No wonder the cartels sell that stuff!!! Its a 500% ROI!!! And thats if its done INDOORS!!! Outside its 2000%



DISCLAIMER : I am against drug use and also the legalization of marijuana..... I just wanted to post some facts....


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

hippyfisher said:


> MJ is the most trafficked and used illegal drug there is, it would definately take out of their pockets. I couldnt tell you how much though...


The currents MJ market is as follows:

Jon Gettman estimates the size of the domestically grown marijuana crop at about $35 billion, based on DEA figures. Note that this is just the estimate for the dollar value of marijuana grown within the United States. It would not include imports. He has estimated the total size of the national market at around $100 billion.

check out this link for more info... http://www.marijuanabusinessnews.com/How_big_is_the_marijuana_market.aspx


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

TXcop said:


> That has to do with the low cost. You gotta think that a pound of schwag goes for around $350 here in houston. Cocaine goes for around $7,000 per pound. Doing the math alone would show that you have to import much more weed than coke to make any profit.


Just to verify if I did my calcs correctly.... would you say a QP of Swag is going for $180??

Only other thing was the seeds that were being promoted online were of high quality... so that kinda screws it up calcs too....


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

*743 Pounds of Pot Found in Septic Truck Tank *

Saturday, January 30, 2010 
*PHOENIX - The Department of Public Safety says 743 pounds of marijuana was found inside the tank of a septic truck.*
The bust occurred when a DPS officer pulled over the truck Wednesday on Interstate 19 near Tubac for an invalid license plate.
Authorities say the truck had suspicious markings and the driver - 24-year-old Leonard Salcido of Tucson - gave permission for a search.
When the officer opened the holding tank, authorities say he discovered the marijuana wrapped up in bales.
The DPS says the street value of the marijuana is estimated to be about $409,000.
Salcido was booked into the Santa Cruz County Jail on suspicion of possession and transportation of marijuana.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Who remembers what a "Can" was?


----------



## JWL (Jul 1, 2004)

*I'm old, I do!*



Gary said:


> Who remembers what a "Can" was?


I also remember lid, bag, matchbox,


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

somebody fire up a fatty


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

JWL said:


> I also remember lid, bag, matchbox,


The ole 4 finger lid.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*I've been around MJ many times,*

but never been a user. I associate MJ with demotivation of a frequent user, thus the problem with young users. An adult should be responsible for themselves, and should have the right to acquire an escape mode whenever they responsibly can or want to. However, adolescents are in a developmental stage, and MJ can be a real problem for some, while they are trying to adjust to all of the uncertainties of life. One of the primary problems with ever legalizing MJ or "drugs" is private prisons and their need for income. Some of you, interested in this point of view, and with a lot of time on your hands, might be interested in reading the following site:http://dunwalke.com/

I've read a lot of the information on the referenced site, but it is very involved, and due to my conservative posture I have problem with the validity of some of the information. However, that said, it is very interesting, to say the least.

BTW, I have a friend several years younger than myself I have fished with many years, and after a full day of fishing, and him drinking one beer after another from early morning, he smokes a pipe of MJ. Then, within about 10 to 15 minutes he is out like a light, and does not move until early morning! My wife says he's self medicating, due to being ADD and hyperactive. He is rarely not moving, and never relaxes. Great person to fish with, because nothing goes unattended!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

I've never met many if any violent pot heads, might be a step in the right direction for Oakland. I've known some ADD types that the only thing that helps them relax is Marijuana. Probably better for them than any prescribed treatment.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I'm having a hard time here trying to follow some of the attempted logic layed down here. Some say it's bad, some say it's good and some want to legalize and tax it.


Here is the truth. Cannibis sativa is a plant! Man didn't invent it, God put it here!

For the record, I am a fiscal conservative and am moderate/libertarian on social issues. I am all for legalization for medicinal use with full governmental/FDA control. 

I am also for legalization for personal use but am against taxation and governmental control over a plant that grows naturally, requires no processing or modification in order for it's usage as a means to get a buzz. There is no data anywhere that shows that MJ is a harmfull drug health wise, so the government needs to step aside and worry about bigger issues.

God grew it, the Government controls it. Makes no sense to me.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Gary said:


> I'm having a hard time here trying to follow some of the attempted logic layed down here. Some say it's bad, some say it's good and some want to legalize and tax it.
> 
> Here is the truth. Cannibis sativa is a plant! Man didn't invent it, God put it here!
> 
> ...


God grew the tobacco in a camel too. didn't stop the guvment from taxing. but i agree with your logic. get government out of our lives as much as possible. back when, congress only met 3 months in DC in the winter...then back to the plantation/farm/business. now once there, a mule team has trouble pulling them out.


----------



## bender (Jan 31, 2005)

I tried it once, but never inhaled.


----------



## bender (Jan 31, 2005)

ok, I did but only once.


----------



## JWL (Jul 1, 2004)

*Pot may demotivate somebut not all*

As stated earlier, I smoke for twenty plus years. I went through undergrad scholl, grad school and then worked in a professional position for many of those years. The only reason I quit was due to drug testing inthe work place. When I was in school I never missed a day of smoking pot or hash but once I started working I smoked mostly on the weekends and it never hurt my career. That said, I'm sure there are those who it may have hurt but I think that says more about the person than the pot. Afterall, most people can drink responsibily but there are others who simply shouldn't drink *ever!*

I know as soon as I retire, I shall be back with my daily smokes again. Of course I will be in Costa Rica and not have to worry about the cops here. LOL


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

Reading this high has made this the best thread every. Now I have cotton mouth after reading and laughing at you fools for so long! JW


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Also, dont forget that this equipment would not be as necessary if MJ were legalized. This specialty equipment must be used because the growth must be kept secret.[/QUOTE]
Actually they grow it inside because its "hydro" better quality, taste better, etc.


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

TXcop said:


> That has to do with the low cost. You gotta think that a pound of schwag goes for around $350 here in houston. Cocaine goes for around $7,000 per pound. Doing the math alone would show that you have to import much more weed than coke to make any profit.


$350 for a pound I "know some people that would be interested in that connection! LOL


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Hydroponic is just specific way of growing specific marijuana.... the majority is not grown that way....

When you bring Hydro into the picture, your not even talking about whats coming across the border.... thats all homegrown and WAY more expensive than everyday swag.


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

JWL said:


> As stated earlier, I smoke for twenty plus years. I went through undergrad scholl, grad school and then worked in a professional position for many of those years. The only reason I quit was due to drug testing inthe work place. When I was in school I never missed a day of smoking pot or hash but once I started working I smoked mostly on the weekends and it never hurt my career. That said, I'm sure there are those who it may have hurt but I think that says more about the person than the pot. Afterall, most people can drink responsibily but there are others who simply shouldn't drink *ever!*
> 
> I know as soon as I retire, I shall be back with my daily smokes again. Of course I will be in Costa Rica and not have to worry about the cops here. LOL


Right there with ya bro, I made good grades in school. I have been employed since i was 17. Went to a university but ran out of money so i finished up at a community college on the Dean's list every semester. I only stopped because of my career. But i got a long time until retirement so lets get this stuff legal!


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

justinsfa said:


> Hydroponic is just specific way of growing specific marijuana.... the majority is not grown that way....
> 
> When you bring Hydro into the picture, your not even talking about whats coming across the border.... thats all homegrown and WAY more expensive than everyday swag.


I know what hydro is my point is people dont grow swag inside. Anybody that goes to that trouble is probably growing better stuff!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Gary said:


> I'm having a hard time here trying to follow some of the attempted logic layed down here. Some say it's bad, some say it's good and some want to legalize and tax it.
> 
> Here is the truth. Cannibis sativa is a plant! Man didn't invent it, God put it here!
> 
> ...


nice bud there,gary


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

iridered2003 said:


> nice bud there,gary


I just did my taxes. I need a joint! :headknock


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

hippyfisher said:


> Right there with ya bro, I made good grades in school. I have been employed since i was 17. Went to a university but ran out of money so i finished up at a community college on the Dean's list every semester. I only stopped because of my career. But i got a long time until retirement so lets get this stuff legal!


Your head is screwed on right bro!


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

well.. We Have a Black President...

Anythings possible,Now that the Geriatric & Overly rightious Senators & Congressmen are movin out of office..
1 day.. mabey


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

like somebody said up above, the pharma lobbyists will have nothing of legalization because they know their profits will drop like a rock if legalized.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

monkeyman1 said:


> *743 Pounds of Pot Found in Septic Truck Tank *
> 
> Saturday, January 30, 2010
> *PHOENIX - The Department of Public Safety says 743 pounds of marijuana was found inside the tank of a septic truck.*
> ...


thas some good chit


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

My leg hurts, and I think I need reading glasses........


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

"If anything, the usage of more dangerous narcotics will increase if MJ is legalized. Dealers and Cartels will pour more money into the Cocaine, Heroin, etc. trade. Unfortunately, this would have detrimental results on our population, as these drugs are extremely addictive and hazardous to health"

Come on are you serious? This is the kind of stuff that our Govt tries to spread around. MJ is legal so now more people will start doing lines and main lining smack? Come on man...

"Money is just as addictive as some drugs themselves... Once MJ is taken off the table, they will pursue cocaine, heroin, etc.... You don't put cartels out of business.... they are involved in drugs, guns, terrorism, kidnappings, etc.... they WILL find a way to make money..... you can make a HUGE profit in the drug market.... they arent just going to quit.

The smaller cartels that didnt focus on hardcore drugs would now be trying to compete with the big boys..... and whats more scary than a drug lord? An amateur druglord thats trying to take his stake in the business... Bullets.... lots of bullets.

And who wins a drug war??? The people with the most guns....


Therefore, the result is more competition, more guns and more violence. "

Your reaching way out on this one as well.

"HOWEVER, growing a plant and making beer arent very comparable.... beer is a process..... growing a plant is nature and doesnt take as effort as beer making.... its cheaper too. "

Lol, yeah you can just throw a seed out and it will grow, but there is alot more to it than that, alot more work than making beer thats for sure.

"Actually they grow it inside because its "hydro" better quality, taste better, etc. "

Wrong, hydro is just a generic term for higher quality bud. It is slang for hydroponic, growing in water. Most isn't grown in true hydroponics form, why, because it is a pain in the *** and very labor intensive. Most is grown in a medium, like soil, geolite, lava rock perlite, rock wool, or a combo a a couple of these. Just because a plant is grown hydroponically doesn't make it better than one grown in a basic soil medium. What makes bud better it the genetics. 
Just like hunting labs, you start out with good stock and your pups will be good. Same with MJ, but it won't get out there a hundred yards and start popping on you because he knows where the dummy is better than you,lol.
Of course I am just guessing about all this, I have no first hand knowledge.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Will they sell that stuff in charcoal form? Wow nobody will complain about my cooking then! lmao


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Melon said:


> Will they sell that stuff in charcoal form? Wow nobody will complain about my cooking then! lmao


I know it comes in bricks, not sure about briquettes.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

deke said:


> I know it comes in bricks, not sure about briquettes.


Explain your self! So I can use it on the big pit too? lol


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Melon said:


> Explain your self! So I can use it on the big pit too? lol


It would be like using hickory or pecan, it would leave a nice sweet flavor and a tasty bark! and talk about a smoke ring!!


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

do you know what the difference between a drunk driver and a stoned driver?

Drunk driver runs red lights...................

Stoned driver stops at the green ones.................

Anyone seen my bong?


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Gary said:


> Who remembers what a "Can" was?


I do. :redface:

Does anyone remember Sensimilla?


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Gary said:


> I have heard of people who take antidepressant drugs and the drug may cause sucidal thoughts!
> 
> But, I could use a one hitter once or three times as long as it's Dro! :spineyes:


 that justifies it


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

ComeFrom? said:


> I do. :redface:
> 
> Does anyone remember Sensimilla?


Yep & it sometimes smelled like a christmas tree,.... red & green!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Huh? :biggrin:


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

I ate alot back then too,....:rotfl:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Pass tha Cheetos. :bounce:


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

and the " insta-roach" papers,...:biggrin:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Bule Bell home made vanilla with fresh strawberries.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Wow, wow, wow what an interesting read fellas! Did you notice the age of folks wanting to get softer on pot? One 20+(good head on your shoulders - hipfish!!!) and the rest of us 40 and up! Yep, change is coming and to me this legalization of pot may be a good thing. I'm not sure I want the gubmint making money on it though.... And, a big ole And, Tejas will NOT follow the land of fruits and nuts on this issue. Just the way it is.

Couple observations reading this:
*Swag - NO one smokes swag anymore that I know of - reason being is the border security and most dope comes from local "grows". Some friends haven't seen seeds in a LONG time so there is your sensimilla (sp?) 
*It's definitley safer that alcyhol!
*Adults should have the option of self medicating in the safety of their home. NOT WHILE DRIVING AROUND THOUGH...
*about local grows - TERRIBLE waste of electricity and most sites become toxic. Did you watch the Medicino County (Calif) Marijuana Industry exposed on CNN, recently? They played it over and over for some reason. Quite interesting.
*clinton was a lying POS; if I would have been married to that ugly duckling hillary i would have inhaled big time and stayed medicated!!!

This is just my observation and have never inhaled any of this toxic substance myself...at least in the last hour or so!! JUST KIDDING!!!!! :rotfl:

swifty


----------



## JWL (Jul 1, 2004)

*I Do, I Do; Waving my raise hand over head!*



ComeFrom? said:


> I do. :redface:
> 
> Does anyone remember Sensimilla?


Pot gown where the flowers are not alloed to pollinate. I also remember Columbian Red and Black, Mexican dirt weed ugh. Jamaican which was very fluffy and filled a baggie while weighing nothing. Hash from Pakistan, Lebannon, and Afiganistan etc. Ah, the good old days. Where Igrew up and went to school, we always went through a drought of good weed in the summer months and had to get by on cheap nasty Mexican dirt weed. Not all weed from Mexico was bad but, a lot of it was.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

like everyone has said, a stoner is a dead giveaway when driving. he's at 10 and 2, is watching the road intensely and doing at least 20 mph under the speed limit. and he sometimes can't find his own house from a block or two away. or so i've heard .


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

well we now know who has an open mind on the sitch (Y)
 Id fish with a buncha ya'll...now..
anyone remember whahawken 
that was goooooddd stuff..


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

aint nun of dat old stuff dat can compair 2 dis new hydro chiat.......wahawken wuz good az wuz C-bo and da good ol snseamia....but dis hydro blowz em away.....R so I hurd


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

oxbow, that was many moons ago for me. but the truth is, alcohol was much more dangerous to us as high-schoolers. drinkin and driving FAST was cool then, plus the alcohol-induced fights were abundant too. i has to pee pee in a bottle on occasion now .


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

a friend with weed is a friend indeed.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Most people's motto is " SAY NOPE TO DOPE "..............Mine is " I HOPE FOR DOPE "


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

????????


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

DANO said:


> ????????


 :question::question::question::question::question::question::ac550:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

yall need a pothead gathering sitting in a circle around a campfire on the beach with name badges on passing each other joints while singing and hugging


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*i love being a headneck = ******* that smokes MJ , it has never hurt anybody*


----------



## expressfish (Jun 8, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> yall need a pothead gathering sitting in a circle around a campfire on the beach passing each other joints while drinking a beer and waiting for the fish to bite


 FIXED for ya


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Is this an actual store? i mean can you walk in and buy a jurnt?....(i didn't read the thread..too long)


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

pilar said:


> *i love being a headneck = ******* that smokes MJ , it has never hurt anybody*


well... that explains quite a bit. :rotfl:


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> yall need a pothead gathering sitting in a circle around a campfire on the beach with name badges on passing each other joints while singing and hugging


and you will show up asking if we want to interlace our fingers and sing Kumbaya,...


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> yall need a pothead gathering sitting in a circle around a campfire on the beach with name badges on passing each other joints while singing and hugging


We did and you were there! :tongue:


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm too busy/lazy to read all these posts, but i am just going to say I have no problem with weed when it's used as a recreation, for example, on a Saturday or Friday night, just like Alcohol would be. I have very little respect and tolerance for people who feel the need to smoke every day/multiple times a day. It's clearly a dependency and something your body does not need. I also feel like smoking weed every day is a lot easier than drinking a bottle of liquor every day.

You can easily have one beer just for the taste or to go with a meal. The sole purpose of weed is to get high. There is nothing I hate to see more than my friends wasting away their lives smoking all day. I have seen some amazing athletes become absolutely nothing due to their dependence of weed. I feel that for some people, they lose the ability to cope with certain aspects of life the natural and sober way. Also, just a question: what will happen to all the illegal drug dealers making a living off selling weed? will they get real jobs?

So to reiterate, I hate potheads but have no problem against occasional use.


----------



## TimW Texas (Apr 15, 2009)

We have a poll going on THT some funny stuff
http://www.thehulltruth.com/dockside-chat/264598-should-marijuana-legalized.html


----------



## Capt. Tricia (Nov 1, 2004)

A simple solution would be to make possession subject to confiscation with no jail time. This would free up the prison system to house the violent offenders like it should be.

Smart...How did everyone miss this?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Bunch of stoner's...! :rybka:


----------



## Capt. Tricia (Nov 1, 2004)

InterestingBunch of stoner's...! :rybka:
It should make everyone think. How many people have you known in your life that smoke the ganja. Attorney's (lot's of them), Dr.'s, Nurses, your mother in law, sixty year old men and women.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Capt. Tricia said:


> InterestingBunch of stoner's...! :rybka:
> It should make everyone think. How many people have you known in your life that smoke the ganja. Attorney's (lot's of them), Dr.'s, Nurses, your mother in law, sixty year old men and women.


OK, Interesting BUNCH of STONERS! :rybka: Or Wannabe's .....!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Capt. Tricia said:


> A simple solution would be to make possession subject to confiscation with no jail time.


why would confiscating it be a solution? to stimulate the economy when they go down the street to buy more?



rugger said:


> The sole purpose of weed is to get high.


what's the purpose of any psychoactive substance?


----------



## Capt. Tricia (Nov 1, 2004)

OK, Interesting BUNCH of STONERS! :rybka: Or Wannabe's .....!
Why do you assume we are a bunch of stoners?

Got divorced in 1993 with two children, one age 3 and the other age 5. Main reason....he would not stop smoking weed...successful business man...bad father.....Enough said....Let us be realistic....I lot of people smoke pot. (I am not one of them) Catchy sum fishy....you would be very surprised who smokes and who does not. Heck, maybe some people need it. I would rather be around a pot smoker than a prescription xanax user, and I would certainly rather be on the road with a toker than a med abuser.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Capt. Tricia said:


> InterestingBunch of stoner's...! :rybka:
> It should make everyone think. How many people have you known in your life that smoke the ganja. Attorney's (lot's of them), Dr.'s, Nurses, your mother in law, sixty year old men and women.


Naah...I had to quit when I became a RN. To much of a risk to get in trouble / jeopardize license over a dirty U/A. I will reveal that it was enjoyable back when I was in my late teens. It seemed the older I got & more responsibility I obtained, the less I enjoyed it. I remember the last few times in college it actually made me uncomfortable & paranoid. It has taken 18 years for all the bong resin to dissipate from my brain...LOL :biggrin:


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Capt. Tricia said:


> It should make everyone think. How many people have you known in your life that smoke the ganja. Attorney's (lot's of them), Dr.'s, Nurses, your mother in law, sixty year old men and women.


Alot more than anyone would think, especially those that are so against it. I guarantee you that you have people around you that smoke and you would never know.

"Or Wannabe's .....! "

Please explain.


----------



## TXcop (Aug 24, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> why would confiscating it be a solution? to stimulate the economy when they go down the street to buy more?


Referring to the overcrowding of non-violent drug users in prison, forcing the release of the child molesters, rapists, and murderers.


----------



## 3rdbarnottoodeep (May 1, 2009)

catchysumfishy said:


> OK, Interesting BUNCH of STONERS! :rybka: Or Wannabe's .....!


Went to a party back in the day, some old woman said smoke this it is columbian gold. I felt something cold on my shoulder, I looked around and it was the ******* floor. Left there and sat ten minutes at a stop sign waiting for that ****er to turn green. Another time they told me to snort this. Wasn`t enough to fill up a thimble, snorted the whole thing, and turned out to be baking soda. Spent the next 3 hours in the refrigerator trying to suck up ******* odors. Moral of the story. Leave it alone, be high on life. You`ll go a lot farther.


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> yall need a pothead gathering sitting in a circle around a campfire on the beach with name badges on passing each other joints while singing and hugging


 Is this another east side gathering?


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

I got stoned once. I had hair on my head back then.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Pass tha Doritos. :rybka:


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

all this stuff about getting stoned is making me hungry,.. again. :smile:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

TXcop said:


> Referring to the overcrowding of non-violent drug users in prison, forcing the release of the child molesters, rapists, and murderers.


i think you misunderstood me, sir ... i'm all for the no jail time part, or better yet, the relaxation or total elimination of marijuana possession laws, but what good does simply confiscating a stoner's stash do? if nobody cares if they smoke, why even bother taking it away? they'll just go buy more.

besides, cops can go buy their own pot like everybody else. :smile:



Capt. Tricia said:


> *A simple solution would be to make possession subject to confiscation* with no jail time. This would free up the prison system to house the violent offenders like it should be.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> i think you misunderstood me, sir ... i'm all for the no jail time part, or better yet, the relaxation or total elimination of marijuana possession laws, but what good does simply confiscating a stoner's stash do? if nobody cares if they smoke, why even bother taking it away? they'll just go buy more.
> 
> besides, cops can go buy their own pot like everybody else. :smile:


what if confiscation means the vehicle they are riding in, all their cash on hand suspected of being used to buy the dope, or something more monetarily valuable to the pothead? If you know that someone riding with you has dope and you get caught somehow with that person in your car and it is not even yours and they take YOUR car, would you transport that passenger around with you? Hey, if they lied and told you they didn't have any, ignorance is no excuse for the law. LOL


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

RiverRat1962 said:


>


I really wouldn't blame that on Ganja. You'd be disgracing millions of tax-payin' stoners! hwell:


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

RiverRat1962 said:


>


*Who Dat ??*


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

DANO said:


> *Who Dat ??*


Da Prez! Book 'im DANO! :walkingsm:rybka:


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

slopoke said:


> Da Prez! Book 'im DANO! :walkingsm:rybka:


Da Prez gots mo prollums den beein a ganja smoker. I don't think he sleeps well at night. He's like a snake caught in a mulch mower.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

DANO said:


> Da Prez gots mo prollums den beein a ganja smoker. I don't think he sleeps well at night. He's like a snake caught in a mulch mower.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

I fixed it for ya :rotfl:



slopoke said:


> puff puff Pass tha Doritos. :rybka:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

looks like it aint the peaceful drug everyone makes it out to be...



> A San Francisco man claims he was high on a double dose of medical marijuana cookies when he screamed, dropped his pants and attacked crew members on a cross-country flight, forcing its diversion to Pittsburgh, the FBI said Wednesday.


LMAO

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100203...Njb3JkaW9uX3Vfc19uZXdzBHNsawNmYml1bnJ1bHlwYXM-


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

wookies.

and I'm not talking about Chewbacca.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Blue berries over blue bell is a good mix!


----------



## texas7mm08 (Aug 7, 2006)

Blue berries over blue bell is a good mix! With bean dip on top...
__________________


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> what if confiscation means the vehicle they are riding in, all their cash on hand suspected of being used to buy the dope, or something more monetarily valuable to the pothead? If you know that someone riding with you has dope and you get caught somehow with that person in your car and it is not even yours and they take YOUR car, would you transport that passenger around with you? Hey, if they lied and told you they didn't have any, ignorance is no excuse for the law. LOL


This is the **** they pull in Florida, they will actually look for vehicles, boats and homes they want and target the people so they can confiscate/steal their stuff.

"With bean dip on top..."

Even better bean dip and funyuns...mmmmmm This was on the menu for our road trips home from Tech, that and a stop at Storm's Burgers in Hamilton for a triple w/ cheese. After that is was smooth sailing.


----------

